# UWN Top Shot Targets 2011



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are the official targets for the UWN Top Shot Competition

For all 7 classes, no mechnical rest can be used, all sandbags, backpacks, bare buttocks', laundry and so on are ok to use. If you have anything in question, feel free to post to see if it's approved or not. All Targets need to be posted back up by May 31,2011 at the latest, but feel free to post as you go and you can always go back and shoot more. The last target you post up will be the one your judged off of. Take some pictures, do a write-up or as little as posting the targets is fine too. I will try to keep up to date list of who are the leaders of each class so you know where you need to be or who to beat.

First up is the kids Class:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... s_2011.pdf

10 shots at 25 yards and the highest total of points wins, no weapon restrictions, no sight restrictions and no stance restrictions. The only thing is that you have to have fun and be safe.

Next is the pistol class:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... t_2011.pdf

6 shots, 25 yards, scored like golf, no limit on shots but you have to hit the all six bulbs and lowest score wins,

Muzzleloader Class:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... s_2011.pdf

5 shots, 50 yards, you can only hit each of the 5 targets once and a bullsye is 0, next ring is 1, outer ring is 2 and the rest of the paper is 3. Lowest score wins, shots that don't hit the paper don't count.

Rimfire Class:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... s_2011.pdf

10 shots, 50 yards, highest power is 9 on your scope, no stance restrictions. Highest score wins and you can hit each target more then once.

Small Bore:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... s_2011.pdf

You have to hit all 6 targets to qualify and for each additional shot on paper is 1 point and lowest score wins. Target needs to be placed at 100 yards with no stance or scope restrictions. The bore restriction is any up to 0.25 caliber is alright anything over needs to be on the large bore class.

Large Bore:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... e_2011.pdf

4 shots, 100 yards, highest score wins. No stance or scope restrictions. Has to be over 0.25 caliber.

Unlimited Class:
http://app4.websitetonight.com/projects ... s_2011.pdf

5 shot group at 200 yards, no scope or stance restrictions, smallest group wins. I will need the targets sent to me for scoring and you will need to pm after you shoot your target for my address.

Don't forget to have alot of fun and I'm still thinking of having a range day May 21,2011. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Praire Dogs as my small bore targets? Dang Al will have this one down.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK! Thanks a million for pulling this one off. I have my muzzy target and will be hitting the range soon. Of course I only plan on posting my target once...shooting 5 shots and being done. 5 reds at 50 yards sounds pretty easy right now. Maybe I'll throw one just for fun...  

120 grains ffg, patched roundball, .54 cal., open sights, aim a little high, wait for a heavy windy day maybe with a little rain mixed in....YA, I got this one in the bag.

Sorry for the rest of you guys entered into this competition..you might as well save your powder, ball, patches and caps. Bears Butt rules! That's what I say.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Praire Dogs as my small bore targets? Dang Al will have this one down.


My problem is I only shoot for their eye at a hundred. :roll: So I'm already in trouble. :lol:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

This sounds like alot of fun. I am a crappy shot so i have no chance but it will be fun to get out and shoot. I will have to get my daughter out with the .22.

I bought a new ML gun last year so I will try to give you a run for your money Bears Butt. Game On!!!!   

Mark


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm lovin this! Thanks for the challenge MarkM!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkM said:


> This sounds like alot of fun. I am a crappy shot so i have no chance but it will be fun to get out and shoot. I will have to get my daughter out with the .22.
> 
> I bought a new ML gun last year so I will try to give you a run for your money Bears Butt. Game On!!!!
> 
> Mark


Anyone is invited to use the targets how they want but if you want to be in on the contest, make sure you send me an pm with what classes you and your daughter want to be in. I won't be checking up on this thread for new entries, so a quick pm will get you on the list.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I can taste Bears Butt's beer already


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

:O•-: Whats the age limit for the kid challenge? 

And so we just shoot, take picture of target and post it back onto the thread here? or pm the picture?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> :O•-: Whats the age limit for the kid challenge?
> 
> And so we just shoot, take picture of target and post it back onto the thread here? or pm the picture?


Age limit for kids is 17. All you gotta do is let me know what classes you wanna be in, shoot the target the due date and either post a pic of the target, email the pic, or mail me the target. Whichever is easier. The pics go on the other thread that is stickied.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok sounds good, my final question is how do i determine my "score" for the kids target? 

And PM sent for the classes i want to enter


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just tried to print the Unlimited target. Says "unable to display the page". All other targets I was able to print. Well that was weird. It works now.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Al, I just tried to print the unlimited target and all went well. Try again and if it doesn't work let me know. I will mail you one if needed.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Hey Al, I just tried to print the unlimited target and all went well. Try again and if it doesn't work let me know. I will mail you one if needed.


Got em.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Whats the rule on custom guns and barrels? I would think it would be a seperate category if there was any interest. Either way I don't care. The ole Savage does a fair job anyway.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

sharpshooter said:


> Whats the rule on custom guns and barrels? I would think it would be a seperate category if there was any interest. Either way I don't care. The ole Savage does a fair job anyway.


Wait a second...sharpshooter should be disqualified on account that he's a good shooter. :mrgreen:. How am I suppose to win if he's in the running? That's it, I'm diggin' into the dark corners of my safe and digging out my best shooter.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I know what I'll do, I'll sneak into sharpshooter's safe and throw Bax*'s cat in there and slam the door closed. Sharpshooter won't have any guns left to shoot. Yup, that's what I'm going to do. -_O-


----------

